# Penicillin G Procaine Dosage?



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Once again, my pygmies have pneumonia(from what I know). Nasal discharge, coughing, and I listened to ones breathing and it didn't sound too smooth. Both goats are eating, drinking, pooping. They were having trouble bleating on thursday, but after we got back from our weekend trip today they were as loud as ever. They were coughing quite often before we left as well. Last time one of the pygmies had pneumonia she almost died, and was incredibly weak. So we got the Durvet Pen-G from our local pet store just in case. We are having a possible snow storm hit us over the next few days, so it might get considerably worse.

We have 20g needles. I estimate one pygmy to be 40lbs+ and one to be 50lbs+. 

I was wondering what the dosage is for the Durvet Pen-G? How long do I have to inject it? Do I give it SubQ or IM? It says on the bottle that I have to heat it to room temperature, how would I do that? Any other information on the product I should know? 

Also, if they don't have pneumonia, would the cycle of Penicillin be harmful to them? Would it be best to be safe and give all our other goats some Pen-G as well?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a vet? It would be so much better if you could get Draxxin. That really knocks it out. Once I used Draxxin, the pneumonia didn't come back.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I would get something stronger for possible pneumonia. Penicilin
wont hurt at all it just wont work as well. It's is good for lots of thing but that Draxxin is great stuff.
Excede is another one, also spendy.
Nuflor or Naxcel; all four of these are Vet RX.



ps. anything you give room temp you just draw it up & hold it in your hand or under the armpit for awhile.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't even bother with Naxcel. It is pricey for what you get, is only good for a week after reconstituting, and I've used it several times for pneumonia and it didn't do anything. I always had to retreat with something else.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I would very much like to leave a vet out of it. My parents HATE spending money on the goats, as they "give nothing back". So a vet visit, plus whatever the vet wants to test, plus the prescriptions...it would be way too much for them. I got lucky with buying the Pen-G since it was 10 bucks. 

I'm really trying my best with these two sickly pygmies, and I would give them to someone with more money and experience, but there is no one like that anywhere near us, and we don't want to give them to just anybody because they ARE so sickly, and it would be basically like giving a vet bill to whoever took them. I take as best as care of them as possible with what I have. They have a good home here besides the lack of emergency and medical inventory.

So, for right now until the next holiday or something when I might get money, I will have to use the Pen-G. 

Thank you though for the advice, I will use it if I can in the future


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Kaneel, 20 gauge needles won't work very well with penicillin because it is so thick. I would recommend 18 at the very least, a luer lock syringe and inject SQ slowly. I would give the 40 pounder 8 cc's and the 50 pounder 10 cc's. Penicillin is one of the more difficult drugs to overdose, and I have it on good authority from my vet that adding an extra couple cc's is a good idea. 

Dosage for penicillin:

Benzathine Penicillin (long-acting penicillin) - Over-the-counter product used as antibiotic only in specific situations. This medication has been over-used for years and is not effective against many problems for that reason. Used at Onion Creek Ranch for protection against infection in the dam after difficult births and for treating infections that result from injuries. Dosage is 5 cc per 100 lbs. body weight IM for five consecutive days. Over-the-counter product. Must be stored under refrigeration. 

Procaine Penicillin (300,000 IU) - While procaine penicillin has many uses, including those outlined above under Benzathine Penicillin, it must be used twice as often. However, Procaine Penicillin must be used in high dosages in conjunction with Thiamin (Vitamin B1) in the treatment of Listeriosis and Goat Polio. Over-the-counter product. Must be refrigerated at all times.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Alright, the store carries 18 gauge too, hopefully I can pick some up. Does that mean that the penicillin has to be given twice a day for 5 days? Jeez....Idk if my parents will be up to that, and I can't do it by myself. I'm worried that we won't be able to cure the pneumonia efficiently and it will just get worse...and even the last time she had pneumonia, and she was literally _dying_, my parents didn't want a vet out. They 'couldn't' afford it...we had to call in a goat lady(who we can't call now because of a big issue) and she cured her. Yet they'll pay over a hundred dollars for my dads GSDs ear infection! Gosh...it really makes me mad. I feel terrible, but I know that anywhere else she would have just been put down already because of the money shes costing. I'll do my best to give it to her as often as possible.


----------



## ckc4561 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just try your best. You telling me you don't have a friend to help you. Just say please once in a while.
please


----------



## ckc4561 (Feb 21, 2017)

]Just try your best. You telling me you don't have a friend to help you. Just say please once in a while.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2013.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

